# Pro-testosterone amplifier from GNC



## lance5 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was thinking about purchasing some pro-testosterone amplifier from GNC, made by Vyotech labs, its called 17HD (17 Halo-Methyl-Dianadrone), costs $60 for 30 tabs,recommended dosage is one tab a day,anybody try this stuff or is it a waste of money,any input would be appreciated.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 29, 2006)

I havnt tried it but anything from Gnc is either Way overpriced
and or a complete waste of money. 
Id save your money and spend it on some good Quality food and protein.


----------

